# Key West?



## Carta (Feb 2, 2013)

Never been....Are there any timeshares that u would recommend? I'm a beach lover. And I know KW is not known for beaches...But, just wanna check KW out... Any info would be appreciated..Thx

Thinking about early October...


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 2, 2013)

Carta said:


> Never been....Are there any timeshares that u would recommend? I'm a beach lover. And I know KW is not known for beaches...But, just wanna check KW out... Any info would be appreciated..Thx
> 
> Thinking about early October...



I like the Galleon, it has a nice big pool and beach access.  Very close to Mallory square.


----------



## urple2 (Feb 2, 2013)

We stayed at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor. Its close enough to the downtown action,yet far enough away that its peaceful.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2013)

For all things Key West and the Florida Keys, visit: http://www.fla-keys.com/
The Keys may not be known for their beaches, but there is plenty to do off-shore.
Book a snorkel trip, and if there's time, a fast-cat to the Dry Tortugas & Fort Jefferson.

Can't recommend a TS, but for an elegant experience, drop by Casa Marina for lunch...
a Waldorf Astoria, it opened in 1920 as a destination for those riding Flagler's RR to Key West.
.
.


----------



## Kola (Feb 2, 2013)

urple2 said:


> We stayed at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor. Its close enough to the downtown action,yet far enough away that its peaceful.



The Hyatt Sunset is IMO the best. But its extremely difficult to get as an exchange. You would be lucky to get in there and you should be very flexible about your dates.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 2, 2013)

Agree with Galleon and Hyatt Sunset if you are looking more upscale and traditional TS.  I like the Banyan, old houses converted into Time Shares.  It is definitely not fancy but is right off Duval Street and has a great shaded back yard.

George


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 2, 2013)

I gave up on trying to get a nice time-share resort in Key West.  I am happy to stay at the Westin.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 3, 2013)

October is low season still since it is hurricane season.  Are you looking for an exchange or rental?  

I would recommend Hyatt Sunset Harbour (studio, 1bdrm, 2bdrm available), Galleon and if you have a large party Hyatt Beach House and Windward Point for 2bdrms.

For Hyatt II Exchange, I would suggest you keep an eye out around late March / April.  I have noticed that if a week had not been booked in Hyatt for 7 days or more, it often disappear and show up in II.  Sunset Harbour rarely end up in II.

For Hyatt rentals, find an owner with Hyatt points Feb and Mar that is good till October or later and they can put in a request.  If you don't need a full week, it takes less points to rent Sun/Thurs so might be able to work out a decent arrangement.


----------



## JPD (Feb 3, 2013)

We stayed at the Galleon many years ago. We really had a great time there, it is close to everything. We also noticed it is very hard to get a Key West week these days. Last June we stayed in Westin Fl. We were able to drive to Key West for an over night stay, we are retired military so we took advantage of the military lodging in key West. The drive to Key West was half the fun, we pulled over alot to take in the sights and take pictures. If you decide to drive down there, observe the rules of the road, the police will give you a ticket in a heart beat.  Your best bet is to put in an ongoing search. Have fun.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Haven't been to Key West in a number of years but when I used to go a lot I had a lot of luck stopping (I was driving) at a place advertising rentals (on the right side of the road about 15 miles from Key West).  I would tell them what I wanted; they would describe alternatives; after which they would get on the phone and book something for me.  I was always satisfied with the prices and accommodations.

George


----------



## IslandTime (Feb 4, 2013)

We own at Hyatt Sunset Harbor, so of course it's my favorite.    Definitely the best location of all the Hyatts in Key West.  Second choice would be Galleon, then Banyan.  We've stayed at Banyan and have been inside a friend's 2 bedroom unit at Galleon.  Next choice would be Coconut Beach Resort -- it's still in old town, but farther out and close to the beaches by Casa Marina.  Hyatt Windward Pointe and Hyatt Beach House are too far out for me and I would only stay there if I got them at a steal.  I do hear they are both very lovely resorts, but the location is a deal breaker for us.  We visit KW at least three times a year and stay in a B&B in old town for all other visits except our July week at HSH.  Coconut Mallory is the last timeshare in Key West and I'd only stay there if I got it for free.


----------



## Carta (Feb 5, 2013)

Thx Guys,,, But I decided to nix KW and go to Ft Laud / Pompano...Airfare is cheaper and they have BEACHES!!!!!!


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 7, 2013)

But you miss the night life and the live music!


----------



## JPD (Feb 8, 2013)

If your going to rent a car, make that tri[ to Key West. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 8, 2013)

FLL to KW is about 4 hrs driving so consider a couple of days before or after your timeshare.


----------



## IslandTime (Feb 12, 2013)

Carta said:


> Thx Guys,,, But I decided to nix KW and go to Ft Laud / Pompano...Airfare is cheaper and they have BEACHES!!!!!!


Where are you staying?  We had a "free" week in II that came with the purchase of our Sunset Harbor week because the previous owners had points left.  We had a limited time in which to book so we stayed at Marriott BeachPlace Towers last May.  Loved the resort, Ft. Lauderdale not so much.  Yes, the beach is bigger there, but after staying at Casa Marina in Key West last weekend, I'll never again say Key West doesn't have nice beaches.  They just don't have miles of nothing but beach like the mainland does.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 14, 2013)

The beaches at Key West sure are nothing like the mainland.   Reminds me of a man-made beach at a lake.


----------



## Carta (Feb 18, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> Where are you staying?  We had a "free" week in II that came with the purchase of our Sunset Harbor week because the previous owners had points left.  We had a limited time in which to book so we stayed at Marriott BeachPlace Towers last May.  Loved the resort, Ft. Lauderdale not so much.  Yes, the beach is bigger there, but after staying at Casa Marina in Key West last weekend, I'll never again say Key West doesn't have nice beaches.  They just don't have miles of nothing but beach like the mainland does.



Staying at Wyndham Royal Vista. (Pompano)..We've stayed here a few times and love it...Beach is great....Resort is older, but clean....We'll be going 9/27 to 10/4..This is NFL season and I'm a die-hard Cowboys fan...There's a sports bar right across the street, so I will not miss game...
This is an exchange, therefore inexpensive...

We love beach in Ft Laud. and it's only 7 miles away...just hop in rental car and go when we want.....


----------

